# 1st time- common to be early/late



## jjbuttons

hey all

just wondering if its your 1st is it more common for the lil one to arrive early or late

if early then what weeks? or is it common to come on time??

if late how far late can you go from due date (in general) before they intervene? 

xx


----------



## prayingforkid

Im a first time mommy, and looks like he is going to be quite overdue :(


----------



## hellohefalump

It's more common to go overdue, but mine both came early. My first baby came one week early, and my second came two weeks early. 

I did read somewhere though that Asian women have shorter gestations, and I'm half chinese which might be why mine came early. They were both 'fully baked' at 7lb 15oz each.


----------



## shinona

Ds was 11 days late and I think it is more slightly more common to be late with your first baby but it's by no means certain that you'll be late.

How long they will let you go overdue depends on where you are in the UK, I think. I was to be induced at 12 days late because I wanted to be but my friend who was due on the same day was going to refuse induction as long as possible. As it happened, she went at 13 days late. I think you can refuse inductin as long as you agree to very regular monitoring to ensure baby is OK and placenta is still functioning well.

x


----------



## jjbuttons

thank you all so much for your replys! 

so it looks like its common for 1st times to be overdue then but yeah you never know!!

wow so you can go that long without having an induction

x


----------



## ebabies

When I had my first boy, it came a week earlier.


----------



## teal

My son was born at 41 weeks xx


----------



## NaturalMomma

For first time pregnancies it's common to come around 40-41 weeks of pregnancy. Subsequent babies usually come a few days or weeks prior to the first, but not always. You're not actually late until you're past 42 weeks.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

My first was 11 days late. I was actually booked in to be induced the following day at 12 days overdue. i think it's between 12 and 14 days that they'll leave you until inducing.


----------



## snow fairy

my first was 2 days over due


----------



## Glowstar

My first was 14 days overdue....water broke 2 hours before going in for induction! Second was 1 day late.


----------



## MrsAgar

Weston was born at 39+1 weeks. He weighed 9lbs1oz so I'm glad he didn't wait any longer!


----------



## munchkinkidd

I just had my first last Saturday, the 21st, and he was one of the few to decide to come on his due date! We thought I was going to go over. I was going to be induced the 27th if he wasn't here.


----------



## kiasuten

I'm in the U.S., and my doctor said that (assuming mom and baby are healthy, no complications), they will let the due date pass for a week before deciding on induction. I think you can request to wait longer, assuming the non-stress test shows that all is good in the womb.

My son was 8 days late... I went into labor a few hours before I was scheduled to be induced! As far as I can see from people I know, babies tend to be within 10 days of their due date, before or after. I have one friend whose son was born ON his due date.


----------



## amerikiwi

First: 2 days past due date. Hospital would have let me go to 10 days over before induction.

Second: 6 days past due date. Hospital would have let me go 14 days over.

So for me, it seems my children are born 8 days before induction date!


----------



## jjbuttons

thankyou all so much for replying!

wow so many overdue! this has cleared up my confusion about how long till they induce :)

does it hurt when they induce you?

xx


----------



## xxEMZxx

They say it's more common for first to be overdue but my son was a week early, my mum had me 2 weeks early and I know a lot of other people who had their firsts early xx


----------



## sequeena

First contraction 39+6. Finally born at 40+3.


----------



## MonstHer

Water broke 37.2, she came 37.6. :)
Perfectly healthy baby.


----------



## kitty17

I believe it is much more common to go overdue with your 1st baby. I think I read somewhere 41 weeks is the average? 

Harry was 13 days overdue. Honestly, those two weeks felt longer than the whole 9 months of pregnancy, lol.

I decided to be induced after about 3 failed sweeps, in a way I wish I had refused. The chances of having assisted delivery/c-sections increases quite a lot when you're induced. 

Does it hurt? It depends how they do it, lol! Depending on how far along (or not) you are they will either insert a pessary to stimulate contractions, or try and break your waters (both hurt pretty bad!) then if they don't work, they may keep trying or put you on a syntocinon drip which stimulates contractions. And as the contraction are 'artificial' so to speak, they hurt a HELL of a lot more. 

My induction involved 4 sweeps, 3 pessaries, 2 attempts to break waters (which had already gone :dohh:) 1 hour of syntocinon induced hell-contractions and eventually an emergency c-section.


...but hey, don't let that put you off ;)


----------



## goddess25

Its way more common to be overdue.. my first was 4 days overdue so not too bad.


----------

